# Last weekend mallards



## Woods Savvy (Jan 27, 2015)

This year was the most disrespectful season I've ever seen on public grounds. Most of the idots doing it are from GA and SC, its sad that all the youngbucks do not have anyone to show them how to hunt and respect others. Its nothing about the hunt anymore, all they want is a pic for Facebook no matter how they had to kill em!!


----------



## WhackemWilly (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice hunt, couldn't agree with you more about the hunters


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 27, 2015)

looks like few over the limit unless it was from SKEETER BRANCH


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 27, 2015)

some states allow more than 4 mallards


----------



## mattech (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice, congrats


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 27, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> looks like few over the limit unless it was from SKEETER BRANCH



If you follow this forum much at all then you should know that woods ain't hunting at no skeeter branch.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 27, 2015)

Someone had to get the truck!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats

but I do have a question, did you take the time to show the youngbucks how to do it right?


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 27, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Congrats
> 
> but I do have a question, did you take the time to show the youngbucks how to do it right?



always have helped the young and the older hunters new to the sport. We hunt with a lot different guys and girls every year. To awnser your question yes a lot more then most. The new age hunters have had everything handed to them and that's all they know.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree 100% with what you said. I am from that younger generation of hunters and its ridiculous what some will do just to get that Facebook picture. Myself and the guys I hunt with pride our selves on doing things as respectfully as possible and a lot of times it pays off big for us. We are all self thought duck hunters and do very well on public land. I'm not try to toot my own horn ,just hate that some hunters of my generation get lumped in that category.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 28, 2015)

I agree 100%.  

on a quasi-related point...I propose anyone that questions limits/how many guns/etc. in peoples pictures be beat with a rubber hose.  

Good job Barney, the internet police chief would be proud.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 28, 2015)

yep public area hunting is getting dangerous. now you have to worry about guys trying to jump shoot your decoys.   true story.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 28, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> on a quasi-related point...I propose anyone that questions limits/how many guns/etc. in peoples pictures be beat with a rubber hose.
> 
> Good job Barney, the internet police chief would be proud.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like a great hunt. I'll also agree that there are a lot of new hunters that have a lot to learn. I do try to offer as much helpful advice as possible to anyone who asks. As many convos as I had this year with new duck hunters I'm not sure that's a good idea anymore! Having said that I was once a young gun (still am in some aspects) and learned a lot of lessons the hard way. Been That Guy more times than I care to admit. For some it just takes time I guess...someone jump shooting your decoys can only say one of two things: 1. The guys trying to do it are completely clueless, or 2. your decoy spread is phenomenal!!


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 28, 2015)

Disrespect in the field isn't new, believe me, there are just more people hunting the same public areas.  The sad part is most "duck hunters" seem to approach duck hunting from a strictly pass shooting mindset.  I seriously doubt that more than 5% of the ducks taken in Georgia are shot while "finishing" in/over the decoys.  I'm not surprised, though, given the low number of birds and the pressures they're exposed to, particularly with sky busting that is rampant. But it isn't new, it was that way in the early '80's when I duck hunted coastal Georgia first.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 28, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Disrespect in the field isn't new, believe me, there are just more people hunting the same public areas.  The sad part is most "duck hunters" seem to approach duck hunting from a strictly pass shooting mindset.  I seriously doubt that more than 5% of the ducks taken in Georgia are shot while "finishing" in/over the decoys.  I'm not surprised, though, given the low number of birds and the pressures they're exposed to, particularly with sky busting that is rampant. But it isn't new, it was that way in the early '80's when I duck hunted coastal Georgia first.



I agree with this too.  Some of the folks that go with me are bewildered when I say "don't shoot" when they swing at 30 yards or so.  I want them dropping altitude, about to sit in the fakes.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jan 28, 2015)

The tree toppers have always been around and a lot of them out west are locals. the mindset of a lot of younger hunters just is not the same. we were very humble and thankful for older hunters to show us how to hunt and I'm still that way.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice hunt!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 28, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> always have helped the young and the older hunters new to the sport. We hunt with a lot different guys and girls every year. To awnser your question yes a lot more then most. The new age hunters have had everything handed to them and that's all they know.



Good,  that's what the young guns need.  But there are many out there that won't listen, or already know it all.  Those are the ones that give the bad name to the good ones.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 28, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> I agree with this too.  Some of the folks that go with me are bewildered when I say "don't shoot" when they swing at 30 yards or so.  I want them dropping altitude, about to sit in the fakes.



I know exactly what you mean.  I think that alot of the younger guys today feel like they have to make a long shot at a duck to impress someone.  I don't think 3.5 inch shells can be blamed but some folks think that just because they shoot 3.5 in they can kill ducks out to 50 yards flying.  Why not just let em come in.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 28, 2015)

if I can kill them at 70 yes, why would I let them get closer?


----------



## mattech (Jan 29, 2015)

Barroll said:


> if I can kill them at 70 yes, why would I let them get closer?



Good point, what kind of choke do you use?


----------



## Trutalk3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok thanks for the helpful responses on the chokes I'm gonna go with modified I shoot more up close within forty yards than at 50 or. 60 thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice hunts


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2015)

Woods Savvy said:


> This year was the most disrespectful season I've ever seen on public grounds. Most of the idots doing it are from GA and SC, its sad that all the youngbucks do not have anyone to show them how to hunt and respect others. Its nothing about the hunt anymore, all they want is a pic for Facebook no matter how they had to kill em!!



Just like a young soldier that goes to the PX and buys and wear a bunch of medals that were not earned.This is how the define themselves.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 2, 2015)

1. Woods has sent me PMs before answering questions about places West of Georgia, so I think he is willing to help.

2. I am what is considered "young" and hunt with other guys my age, (college, recent grads) and I usually call the shots and I don't remember shooting at a bird that wasn't finishing to the decoys, Georgia or elsewhere.

3. Awesome hunt, OP.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 19, 2015)

Barroll said:


> if I can kill them at 70 yes, why would I let them get closer?



Well hate to break it to ya, but most can't kill em at 20 consistently so 70 is way out of range.  But I have the feeling you really don't shoot that far out so I'll refrain from further comment.


----------

